# Temporary Residency Permit



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

We would like to apply for temporary residency but not sure how to go about it. We do own a property on the Algarve but not sure that makes any difference. Does anybody have any advice and can we do this online from England or do we have to do it when next in Portugal.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Under current rules, assuming you have UK citizenship, your first step is to move to Portugal to live. After you've been resident for 3 months you are required, by the end of the 4th month, to register your residency with your local Câmara.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No-one knows what will happen after Brexit but until then the situation is: 

As you have a passport from an EU member state, you have the right to enter & reside. 

Once here, you need to go to a Fiscal Office (usually in the Camara/Town Hall) and get a Fiscal number/document & to do that you need to provide your passport, some kind of ID to show your address & a few Euros........ this should take about 20 minutes. 

After you've been here 3 months & before 4 months, (it can be before 3 months if you wish) you go to your local Camara & register your residency status with them. This document is called a Residencia & is valid for 5 years. You need to provide your passport, Fiscal Document (AKA NIF) address in Portugal & a few Euros.

Then you go to your local Junta/Council & get your Attestado and for that you need passport, NIF & Residencia. 

NOTE: 
Some Camaras require the applicant to get their Attestado before they’ll issue the Residencia but the Attestado attests that you are a resident & if you’re not yet resident how can it attest to that? However the easy answer to that is just to go with the flow & give them what they want. - If the person issuing the Attestado refuses to issue it before you have the Residencia just have one call the other & sort it out amongst themselves. 

As Portuguese NHS entitlement is now SOLELY based on residency, you're then entitled to register with a Doctor & get the same care as any Portuguese person. 

Now the variables........ Portugal sometimes suffers from variable bureaucracy where individual civil servants misinterpret the rules. 

A couple of examples are some Doctor's surgeries ask you to provide a social security number before you can register but this is no longer required.......... but if you're going to work, you need one anyway so easier to go with the flow & just get one from the SS office. 

If your not going to work then just tell the person at the Doctor's office to call the SS office & let them sort it out between them. 

Some Camaras (notably Penela) try to ask EU passport holders (sic) to provide proof of income or financial security but this should only apply to non EU passports & they have no right to ask for that. 

Some EU legislation does suggest that holders of EU member state passports do need 'sufficient funds' to gain residency but I can find no mention of having to actually prove 'sufficient funds' or what amount of funds is sufficient therefore assume that if the individual says he/she has sufficient funds then the funds they say they have are sufficient. 


Right to reside EU PPT holders & partners

http://www.sef.pt/portal/v10/en/aspx/apoiocliente/detalheApoio.aspx?fromIndex=0&id_Linha=4351 

UK entitlement to PT NHS with/without SS number 
https://www.nhs.uk/using-the-nhs/he...MWvk1kNlKOpch5hQuRUxLq3oSeUr58l1xz_CT1dH-V5jY 


How to register on the PT NHS in Portuguese & English

https://www.ers.pt/pages/438?news_id=1203 

If you need to complain about not getting registered on the PT NHS system: https://www.ers.pt/pages/356 

You can apply for your Portuguese EHIC card here: https://www.portaldocidadao.pt/en/w...eguro-de-doenca-da-seguranca-social-renovacao 

This link from SEF refers to “sufficient means” but fails to quote a figure of what constitutes ‘sufficient means’ & as SEF only deal with renewals for EU member state passport holders & all applications & renewals of non EU member state passport holders I’m not sure it’ll be of much help in many cases: 
https://imigrante.sef.pt/en/renovar...dbZLeUgGxW9PUPBA2bom4fOKZ-gopAA-R75LuBquGFrzw


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Here in the Algarve you can get your certificate of registration of residence as soon as you are here. No need to wait for three months.


----------



## SarahJayne365 (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you that is so useful.


----------

